# How to wire a Receptacle?



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

How many mistakes can you see? 

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-replace-an-Electrical-Outlet-2852


----------



## bamawildcat (Dec 14, 2008)

Up until 2:54 it wasn't sickening. If you read the comments, someone talks about doing the same think and there being a "spark".


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I see 5.

- Drywall screw in the bottom because the box is too far back in the drywall.
- Wires twisted the wrong way on the screw
- sheathing isn't stripped back far enough in the box
- no box extender
- I'll bet the ground isn't tied to the box.

Did I miss any?


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

The drywallers weren't too accurate cutting out that box.


----------



## DetailHandyman (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like the same guy is doing the "How to replace a toilet fluidmaster" video.

He needed to remove the old cockball. :blink:
*
*


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

_"This one's not working so we're gonna replace it"_.....

This proves that ole' Goober only knows enough to be dangerous. 

I didn't even watch the whole thing. :no:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Taking some CE courses, Bubbles? 

Obvious. He left the cover plate screw's slot sitting horizontally. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I will post my resonse after the following advertisment:









Other than a poor production where the audio does not match the video:
1. Using a volt tick to test for power
2. Old recep installed with drywall screws.
3. Grounding conductor installed wrong direction.
4. I don't see any neutrals in the box. Only grounded ones.
5. Waaaaay too much insulation stripped off the top white wire.
6. What the he11 is a 'positive' wire?
7. 'Positive' wires installed wrong direction.
8. 'Positive' conductors have too much insulation stripped off.
9. Box is recessed too far into wall.
10. Yappermouth uses too much slang and talks like a street thug.
11. "Flat head, most likely"...... what else is there with cover plates?
12. Final test done with a volt tick. Again, totally amatuerish.
13. Grounded side of recep reads as energized with Timmy Tattoo's tester...._ reverse polarity_!
14. Never mind about telling folk about turning the power off..... if this had been a loose connection issue, li'l ol' Timmy would be convulsing on the floor.
15. Oh, and don't bother to mention turning the power _back on._
16. What about testing it for proper voltage, as well as _grounding?_


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 13. Grounded side of recep reads as energized with Timmy Tattoo's tester...._ reverse polarity_!


"Grounded?" :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> "Grounded?" :whistling


Yes. That receptacle has three types of conductors tied to it........ ungrounded, grounded and grounding.

He stuck his little fancy-dancy tester into the grounded slot, and it indicated an energized conductor.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> He stuck his little fancy-dancy tester into the grounded slot, and it indicated an energized conductor.


Just yankin' yer chain. If that slot was actually energized, it wouldn't be grounded, would it? :thumbsup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

This is not a code/safety issue, just a question. Is putting receptacles up mid wall height normal anywhere (excepting countertops of course)?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

thom said:


> This is not a code/safety issue, just a question. Is putting receptacles up mid wall height normal anywhere (excepting countertops of course)?


Not in my experience. Usually when you see something like that, there used to be a counter or shelving in that area.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

thom said:


> This is not a code/safety issue, just a question. Is putting receptacles up mid wall height normal anywhere (excepting countertops of course)?


Sometimes it's common. ADA may require it. I also install them at that height for people in wheelchairs. Other times, it's because they're in an area with lots of children and the owners want all the receps up high.

I also install them up high like that in unfinished areas like basements, as well as garages. Otherwise, they tend to get covered up. There may well be a planned entertainment center going in that location.

As long as they're below 5'-6", they're legal. 210.52(4).


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

thom said:


> This is not a code/safety issue, just a question. Is putting receptacles up mid wall height normal anywhere (excepting countertops of course)?


"Normal"?

Well, I have never heard of it being common practice, if that is what you mean. I have seen them anywhere from 10" to bottom, to 24" to center. Usually 15-18" to center is what I see.

For residential, the required outlets must be within 5' 6" of the floor.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I also install them up high like that in unfinished areas like basements, as well as garages. Otherwise, they tend to get covered up.


In these areas, I also put receptacles up high - 44" or so. 
I was thinking of habitable rooms with my previous post.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> In these areas, I also put receptacles up high - 44" or so.
> I was thinking of habitable rooms with my previous post.


 
Yea, some rooms aren't what you call 'habitable':


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yea, some rooms aren't what you call 'habitable':


HEY!!!! When were you in my basement?!? 

















:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> HEY!!!! When were you in my basement?!? .........


You will never know..........




































BTW, do you know where your wallet is?


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Boxes*

I might have to red tag you cause your a little shy of the 3'x3'x6' rule. Seriously, is that video for real??? After the second time I watched it I'm wondering if it's Batik or some other joker? That can't be for real could it?


----------

